# Rear coil over springs



## Mustek85 (Jun 20, 2012)

Want to know what type of coil springs to use for a coil over setup with powerballs? I was told 60-70 impala would be good but any more thoughts? Im just going to lay and play and its for a 87 gbody.


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey homie I got an 88 Monte LS I just put the front springs in the rear and cut two turns off.....Little bouncy but rides good.... bout to throw extended shocks on I'm sure its gonna ride even better... Try stock coils homie...


----------



## Mustek85 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds good what type of shocks you going to use?i have 10s going in the back.


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just the Gabriel brand shocks from autozone part # 81667 they r 27 inches long they will work for the G body


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

1 ton precuts or 2 tons(3 turns of coil or more) with accumulators. Either way will have to rolling smooth and low. Front springs that are cut tend to collapse over time, can break, and corkscrew themself down around the reverse deep cup. Also hard to get both ends flat on cut stock coils. I've never tried the extended shocks since that $$ can be put towards accumulators rather than shocks that are going to be treated harshly by being all the way extended and collapsed vs. just a couple inches of movement like on a factory suspension.


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

True true homie! I was recommending using his stocks cuz he was talking about using stock coils from another car but yeah from what I hear using the pre cuts are way better.., personally I used my stocks as a temp solution bread was starting to get tight after the car and install lol but yeah im thinking Bout running 3.5 tons in the front pre cuts in the rear and accumies.....



cashmoneyspeed said:


> 1 ton precuts or 2 tons(3 turns of coil or more) with accumulators. Either way will have to rolling smooth and low. Front springs that are cut tend to collapse over time, can break, and corkscrew themself down around the reverse deep cup. Also hard to get both ends flat on cut stock coils. I've never tried the extended shocks since that $$ can be put towards accumulators rather than shocks that are going to be treated harshly by being all the way extended and collapsed vs. just a couple inches of movement like on a factory suspension.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey homie you can check out my site under ROYAL HYDRAULICS in the I.E. where I did a full molded suspension on a regal and using 2 1/2 precut springs in the front and back and lays out nice and rides smooth. Cause the G-bodys are really not that heavy. If you run 2-1/2 precuts up front you won't have to cut no coils off of them. But in the back I think I took 2 turns off. You can count the turns in the picture. And the car lays on the bumper stop just above the rear end.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Now on the green monte I did I use the front springs and cut them but personally don't like it that way cause the precuts hug the cylinder and reverse cup more. Where the stock coil doesn't. When I went to lock it up one time the reverse cup did shoot up in the spring passing two coils and got wedge in between, thus making me cutting the coils to get it out. Have to start all over. Just my experiance bro.


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hmmm see these are the Topics I like... Learning alotta good shit that I would have never known and ran into problems later..... Thanx alot homies....


----------



## HAMOSIDE (Sep 3, 2009)

It depends on the weight of your ride , and set up for the size coils you ginna run . ???


----------

